# Zelenkoncidium Thunderhead 'Zelenkoncidium'



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 18, 2013)

I am 99.999% sure this name is incorrect, due to the parent species being reclassified. That being said....

It's a fairly compact oncidium alliance plant with very large, brightly colored flowers, so I love it. The fragrance is strong. It reminds me of very high quality extra virgin olive oil. I know that sounds weird, but it's wonderful.

It's been in bloom for at least a month now, but I've just now gotten my lazy butt to take some photos now that some of the blooms are starting to fade.












What I like most about this plant, aside from the wonderful fragrance, is that this looks like a "classic" oncidium, except the petals are of a proportionally large size instead of reduced vestiges like so many oncidiums. It almost reminds of a rossioglossum cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2013)

I like that! Flower size is good, and an interesting fragrance is a bonus.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2013)

I like the flecks of brown on the lip.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Unique cross..


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks lovely. Got a pic of the plant?


----------



## lepetitmartien (Oct 19, 2013)

Well the genus is Zelekocidium but the time we learned to spell it properly it was changed to Nohagomenkoa. 

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=148963

Of course the cultivar name is 'Zelenkocidium'


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll take some pics (maybe tomorrow) of the bulbs/foliage. The growths remind me of a mule ear oncid, but the leaves aren't as thick and fleshy. It's dark and late now, and I'm a tad too lazy to dig the camera out for another shot right now.

Actually, when I tried to lookup the parentage of the plant, I think I recall seeing the new nomenclature. I agree, it's difficult to spell and remember for that matter, so I stuck with the name on the tag. Next thing you know, it'll be reclassified as vanda (joking).


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2013)

that is a ridiculous name - no hope of fluently pronouncing that in English!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2013)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Oct 20, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> that is a ridiculous name - no hope of fluently pronouncing that in English!


I don't think the aim of taxonomy is to make genus pronounceable in English.oke:

As a non-native English speaker I'm rather glad not everything in the world is set in terms of English language imperialism.:evil::clap: I see more than enough unnecessary English all day long.

Now to get back on the subject, there's a spelling error in the (wrong) genus and the cultivar (logical as it's the same). And the (right) genus is even cooler.  Could it be corrected? Pretty please :noangel:


----------



## Secundino (Oct 20, 2013)

_D'accord_, but what _is _the ancestry of this beautiful cross? _Zelenkoa onustum_ and ...?


----------



## lepetitmartien (Oct 20, 2013)

it's Nohawenkoa Alohi (Nohawilliamsia pirarense x Zelenkoa onusta) x Gomesa Cloud Ears (Grafo x Enderanum).

Gomesa Grafo = gravesiana x forbesii
Gomesa Enderanum = imperatoris-maximiliani x curta

You don't like Nohawilliamsia? LOL


----------



## gonewild (Oct 20, 2013)

lepetitmartien said:


> Now to get back on the subject, there's a spelling error in the (wrong) genus and the cultivar (logical as it's the same).



That's how it's spelled in English.
oke:
:rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2013)

lepetitmartien said:


> I don't think the aim of taxonomy is to make genus pronounceable in English.oke:
> 
> As a non-native English speaker I'm rather glad not everything in the world is set in terms of English language imperialism.:evil::clap: I see more than enough unnecessary English all day long.
> :



But can you pronounce it in fluent French!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

We wont get into the global dominance of English.:evil:


----------



## lepetitmartien (Oct 21, 2013)

I can Ozpaph :evil: bwahahahahaha

Gonewild it's not! Scientific names are not localized, precisely to be the same for everyone. And in this case it's the mix of Zelenko(a) and (On)cidium, not Zelenk(oa) and Oncidium. Get the trick?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 22, 2013)

lepetitmartien said:


> I can Ozpaph :evil: bwahahahahaha
> 
> Gonewild it's not! Scientific names are not localized, precisely to be the same for everyone. And in this case it's the mix of Zelenko(a) and (On)cidium, not Zelenk(oa) and Oncidium. Get the trick?



You must be a linguist to get your tongue around some of these 'new' genera names.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Oct 22, 2013)

Even if I indeed had a go in linguistics, its sounds are easy to pronounce in French and the slavic names are not an unknown territory. 

My personal nemesis are the variation around warscewiczii, the polish spelling is a nightmare… (next to Czech and Magyar)

If you want, I discovered today we have a genus called Rossimilmiltonia.oke:


:rollhappy:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry, I haven't forgotten about foliage pics, but I've been tied up the past few days. It will happen.

No I can't correct the spelling. There's no way to change the title of a thread.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 21, 2013)

I took this foliage pic awhile back, and sure enough, forgot about it until I was taking some photos today. It's out of spike now, but throwing out new growths and new roots.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 21, 2013)

very healthy plant.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2013)

What is its name today?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2013)

gonewild said:


> What is its name today?



Today 17 h (Eastern time) it is Nohagomenkoa [Ngk.] (syn. Oncidium or Onc.) Thunderhead 

Stay tuned! The name could change!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 22, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Today 17 h (Eastern time) it is Nohagomenkoa [Ngk.] (syn. Oncidium or Onc.) Thunderhead
> 
> Stay tuned! The name could change!



Just another I can no longer identify by name and wouldn't purchase. oke:

Oncidium I would buy!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Dec 22, 2013)

On the RHS it's Trichocentrum… you've been warned ! :evil:

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=40246


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2013)

stop!!!!
I want to get off............


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2013)

lepetitmartien said:


> On the RHS it's Trichocentrum… you've been warned ! :evil:
> 
> http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=40246




OMG!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 23, 2013)

lepetitmartien said:


> On the RHS it's Trichocentrum… you've been warned ! :evil:



No, Trichocentrum Thunderhead is a different hybrid entirely, Trichocentrum Russet Dawn Surprise x Trichocentrum Miami Beach.

This Thunderhead is Nohawenkoa (or Zelenkocidium, or just Oncidium) Alohi x Gomesa Cloud Ears.

Lets try to stay somewhat related to reality.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2013)

PaphMadMan said:


> Lets try to stay somewhat related to reality.



Tell that to the RHS (or whom ever)!!!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Dec 25, 2013)

you spoil my fun ! :rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 26, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Tell that to the RHS (or whom ever)!!!



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

